# The world ending in 2012



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So last night as I was laying in bed I really got thinking about this. Do you guys think it will? I honestly don't know if it will but it's kinda scary to think about...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I am 100% sure it will not, dont worry.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Probably not...

But I think it's funny that it's my husband's birthday 12-12-12...lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I dunno, maybe the Mayans are sending us warnings with all this summer weather we've been having here in Ohio this winter :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have high doubts that i will end.. something major might happen but i doubt its going to completely end hah


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

It was supposed to end so many times already... its like the boy who cried wolf. ahahah. if it does i will get ripped off, my birthday is on the 13 of december! And if the world ends... well the entire world is over so you won't be missing out on anything, we'll all be gone!!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not worried about it. Its the second time the world was supposed to end in my life time already. 

Plus, I don't remember the details, but something we went over in an anthropology class once was something to do with the calendar was translated wrong and every date we think we have is way off base. But either way, still my fav thing circulating about it...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

If the Mayans had started with a bigger slab of rock for their calendar they wouldn't have run out of space and we would all have had longer. 

Oh well. When you get to Heaven look me up...I'll be the one riding the spotted horse with the stupid look on his face, with the throng of sexy young groupies close at our heels...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If they were so smart they would have invented fertilizer.
If the world is ending nothing I can do about it one way or the other. So why worry about it.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

no, someone also said it was suposed to end like last sept.... I am proud to say we r all still here!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nah the world isn't going to end that day because my 21st birthday is on the 23rd and I'll be darned if I don't get my Cheetah Rita from the Rainforest Cafe as my first drink!!!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

"If the world is ending, we toast to it!"


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeap, I'm screwed. Better go on and dig my hole now. Lol.

On another note, what shape is the Mayan calendar? A circle. 
Now class, what's special about a circle?.......

It. Keeps. Going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

If the world ends ima gonna be soooo ticked off, because next year I had planned on so kicking @zz at the shows......


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

It's supposed to end 12-21-12, ridergirl23- you won't get ripped off 

And I really doubt it will happen..if it does..I'll meet y'all down in Africa on our horses!!! haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I swear to god, if I don't get to graduate high school because of this stupid calender, when I die I'm hunting down some mayans.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't thinks it's gonna die.


> "All them dumb @ss people are gonna throw out all there cash, sell there house, and all they'll have is themselves and one pair of clothes, then the world _*won't*_ end, but it will for them cuzz they won't have enough money to by a raisin. Then they'll die. The end."


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

the mayans thought people were made of corn...I think we're safe. but on the topic what about this HArold CAmping guy? with his crazy followers and bilboards?


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> I swear to god, if I don't get to graduate high school because of this stupid calender, when I die I'm hunting down some mayans.


 He he he, poor Freshmen! Kidding with you though.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> He he he, poor Freshmen! Kidding with you though.


I'm actually a Junior :lol::lol: Still not safe though!!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Well on the bright side, we're all better equipped than most to survive in a post apocalyptic society. After we run out of gas to operate vehicles what do you think the survivors are gonna turn to for transportation. Yep the demand for horses is gonna skyrocket! That's some good job security in the event of a collapse of modern society :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My best friend's turning 16 on the day the world's supposed to end :lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> I'm actually a Junior :lol::lol: Still not safe though!!


 Rrr! Im a Sophmore, so we both loose!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Rrr! Im a Sophmore, so we both loose!


 
Doggone it!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

If it does end, then I have wasted my entire life in school... Lovely. Haha!


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

i dont think the world will end but i think something major will happen and bring the world together so everyone will have to work together


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

God specifically doesnt want us to work together. We would become too powerful and accomplish too much.


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

I think God wants us to work
together Joe4D. The bible talks about peace
and harmony and working together.
Maybe it's all part of Gods plan!
But I don't think the world is going to end soon.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wooo!! Going out to build my Ark, wing wings and all to withstand even the wildest weather! Tata!!Your all welcome onboard! When the floods come we will fly away!


----------



## Zandalee (Feb 17, 2012)

I believe the Mayans were tired of making so many calendars that they said, "Let some other tribe continue them." : }


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Didn't the Spanish explorers come in around the time the Myans stopped writing their calendars?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Nahhhh.... My ponies have to live to be AT LEAST double digits


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I doubt it willl end, life isn't that interesting. Though if it does go in a fiery blaze then at least I will have got rid of these bloody chilblains.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> God specifically doesnt want us to work together. We would become too powerful and accomplish too much.


Compared to what one man can think of and do, yes. Compared to God? He laughs....


----------



## Vogue24 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nothing to do with the topic, but im kinda new and it may sound silly but i cant find the button on how to start a new thread, can someone help me please?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

"If the world is endin', I'm throwin' the party!"

Darn, now I must go listen to that song!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Compared to what one man can think of and do, yes. Compared to God? He laughs....


 5 And the Lord came down to see the city and the tower, which the children built. 6 And the Lord said, Behold, the people is one, and they have all one language; and this they begin to do; and now nothing will be restrained from them, which they have imagined to do. 7 Go to, let us go down, and there confound their language, that they may not understand one another's speech. 8 So the Lord scattered them abroad from thence upon the face of all the earth: and they left off to build the city. 9 Therefore is the name of it called Babel; because the Lord did there confound the language of all the earth: and from thence did the Lord scatter them abroad upon the face of all the earth.

Acording to the book of Genesis. I suspect God doesnt want us working together too much


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> 5 And the Lord came down to see the city and the tower, which the children built. 6 And the Lord said, Behold, the people is one, and they have all one language; and this they begin to do; and now nothing will be restrained from them, which they have imagined to do. 7 Go to, let us go down, and there confound their language, that they may not understand one another's speech. 8 So the Lord scattered them abroad from thence upon the face of all the earth: and they left off to build the city. 9 Therefore is the name of it called Babel; because the Lord did there confound the language of all the earth: and from thence did the Lord scatter them abroad upon the face of all the earth.
> 
> According to the book of Genesis. I suspect God doesnt want us working together too much


Joe, I agree this is a great quote to show your point. I'd forgotten this story. 

However, I think there's a point behind this point. I always thought the tower of Babel was built with men's egos wanting to prove they could do great things like God; they were trying to build it to reach the heavens. He scoffed at that and send them scattering. If they were trying to build something for God's glory, working together, (instead of for their own) I think the end of the story would have been different. 

Thanks for provoking some thought!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Ink said:


> Didn't the Spanish explorers come in around the time the Myans stopped writing their calendars?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yupp. I'm also pretty sure they killed them, which would explain why there was no more Mayan calendars. 

But, I also believe that they might just not be found. The Spanish clearly either pushed the Mayans away (to a, now, unknown location..which would be where the rest of the calendar is) or the massacred them (which would explain the end of the calendar, since a Mayan obviously can't write when s/he's dead).

But, that's just my take. I don't think the world is going to end, but I do think the Mayans were pretty darn intelligent for what they had, regardless if they thought they were made up of corn..lol


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Joe, I agree this is a great quote to show your point. I'd forgotten this story.
> 
> However, I think there's a point behind this point. I always thought the tower of Babel was built with men's egos wanting to prove they could do great things like God; they were trying to build it to reach the heavens. He scoffed at that and send them scattering. If they were trying to build something for God's glory, working together, (instead of for their own) I think the end of the story would have been different.
> 
> Thanks for provoking some thought!


You are absolutely correct, Ladytrails


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a little something - "But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only." "Watch therefore, for ye know neither the day nor the hour wherein the Son of man cometh." (Matt. 24:36 & 25:13) 
Such peace to know where one's going when the determined time does occur


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Just a little something - "But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only." "Watch therefore, for ye know neither the day nor the hour wherein the Son of man cometh." (Matt. 24:36 & 25:13)
> Such peace to know where one's going when the determined time does occur


Northernstar, these are words to live by!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> Just a little something - "But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only." "Watch therefore, for ye know neither the day nor the hour wherein the Son of man cometh." (Matt. 24:36 & 25:13)
> Such peace to know where one's going when the determined time does occur


And that is why Harold camping is a mad man....and frankly an idiot for even trying so many times to predict the end of the world


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Joe, I agree this is a great quote to show your point. I'd forgotten this story.
> 
> However, I think there's a point behind this point. I always thought the tower of Babel was built with men's egos wanting to prove they could do great things like God; they were trying to build it to reach the heavens. He scoffed at that and send them scattering. If they were trying to build something for God's glory, working together, (instead of for their own) I think the end of the story would have been different.
> 
> Thanks for provoking some thought!


 
At first I thought Joe's comment about men working together was almost blasphemous then I remembered the tower of Babel, before reading through all of the posts. Glad I didn't waste my time with posting all of that. I think the idea that it could have ended differently goes against human nature. Man is constantly trying to "play God" and eliminate the need for God. Look at how many abortions are performed every year. That is the epitome of "playing God". Another example is the "green movement". While we are here to be stewards of the land, we shouldn't worship it.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> Northernstar, these are words to live by!


I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Just a little something - "But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only." "Watch therefore, for ye know neither the day nor the hour wherein the Son of man cometh." (Matt. 24:36 & 25:13)
> Such peace to know where one's going when the determined time does occur




And that's the truth,the whole truth,and nothing but the truth.
Thanks for sharing those verses!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Come December 22, I'm open for business. Place your orders now!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

i dont think so.. the day after the supposed day of ending im goin gto play this all day


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

pintophile said:


> Come December 22, I'm open for business. Place your orders now!


 I guess im a nerd.. but everytime I hear rapture I think of bioshock...:lol:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

pintophile said:


> Come December 22, I'm open for business. Place your orders now!


If you're serious Ill take a woman's small


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

After Camping's last big missed guess, I went to church on Sunday and told everybody that - since all my friends were at church and clearly were left behind -- I must need better friends. Or, my friends needed to be looking for a better friend than me. I thought I was hilarious!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

The Mayans would have continued the calendar if they weren't wiped out!!!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

case closed.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was just about to post that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

pintophile said:


> Come December 22, I'm open for business. Place your orders now!


 

I'm not sure "surviving the rapture" is something to brag about. haha :lol:


----------

